# Knock-Off Purses



## babykisses (Nov 12, 2005)

What does everyone think of knock-off purses? They are everywhere these days...Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Fendi,Dior, Balenciaga etc.


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 12, 2005)

If you like it, sport it!


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 13, 2005)

you mean fakies? i think theyre good, since most people cant afford the real thing. i have a fakie LV and i love it. most ppl cant tell the difrence anyway.


----------



## Liz (Nov 13, 2005)

i don't know. i'm on the fence.

i do like designer purses and have a real LV and want other designer ones, so it kills me to see all the fakes around. especially all the obvious fakes that are like these crazy colors and shapes and everything. it's like people say, "oh i see people have things like this" and buy them. it's like the don't have the "appreciation" of the real designers and make/materials for the real bags. so it makes the real ones look kind of tacky since all we see are the same types of designs everywhere. and then you have people thinking the real one you have is FAKE!

plus there are the people that make fakes and try to sell them as full price to unknowing people. but then that is the buyer's fault also for not doing reaserach nowadays.

i do understand that not everyone has enough money to buy designer bags all of the time or even one. so that's what makes it hard. cause i know that i can't buy any right now. the one that i have is a gift.

i admit that i do want some replica bags that aren't the monogram prints. they're ones that people don't know about in my area. and i don't have $ to buy the real ones. but i think i would still feel awkward about having a fake.

Long sorry. lol


----------



## babykisses (Nov 13, 2005)

Some of the fakes are made so great though...that you can't tell they are fakes. I have a Dior purse that is exactly like the real one, you can't even tell it's a knock off and I have Louis Vuitton that looks exactly like the real ones. I don't feel bad holding a fake at all, it feels good to know I paid like $40 bucks for a purse that looks exactly the same as someone who's holding the real one that cost them $2000.


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 13, 2005)

exactly


----------



## babykisses (Nov 14, 2005)

That's true Charmaine! If you lose it, you can't freak out too much, as opposed to losing a $2000 purse...I think I'd go crazy!!!:icon_roll


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 14, 2005)

yeah! plus I get bored of purses so easily that I will be soon buying another one.


----------



## babykisses (Nov 14, 2005)

That's true!!


----------



## karrieann (Nov 14, 2005)

It is difficult for must to lay down that much $$ for a bag. I wish that I could but unfortunately it isn't going to happen very often. I'm not into the monogrammed bags so I wouldn't buy a real one let alone a fake.

My sister has a really nice fakie. I want it!


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 14, 2005)

I don't believe in buying fake bags at all.


----------



## makeuplvr (Nov 14, 2005)

if it looks completly fake then i might not get it unless its just really cute! I have tons of fake LV and some burburry ones and a gucci one that looks exactly like the real one in and out!


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Nov 14, 2005)

If i was rich as id be alittle pissy, but there ok i jsut got a really awsome Christian Dior purse for $40 and Im happy with it. I hat ewhen poeple ask if there real or not, Howeva i do have sum peaces that are real.


----------



## gbaisden (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't like counterfeit purses, shoes, jeans, etc. It's illegal to sell and buy them. I understand a lot of people can't afford to shell out several hundred bucks for a purse, but I'd rather wait and save for it. It makes it that much more special.


----------



## babykisses (Nov 15, 2005)

I know it's illegal, but tons of people do it!!!! Most people don't want to spend their whole paycheck on one purse when they can get the knockoff for like $50 bucks. So I think fakes are great!!


----------



## gbaisden (Nov 15, 2005)

You can tell the difference if you know what to look for. Some of the LV purses are pretty good knockoffs. I saw a lady carrying a Kate Spade. I told her what a nice Kate Spade she has. She said it was real. I didn't have the heart to tell her that the Kate Spade on the outside is never glued on. She was happy though. :icon_cool The quality of leather is also a giveaway. An LV is easy to spot by looking at the handles.


----------



## Liz (Nov 15, 2005)

i dunno. people think that it looks similar enough to the real ones, but they really don't. you really have to do your research when you buy one.


----------



## babykisses (Nov 15, 2005)

If you know the right people, you can get fake purses that look EXACTLY like the real ones down to the bone!!


----------



## katrink (Nov 15, 2005)

I guess I am misunderstanding this post. I thought a "knockoff" was a handbag based on an original but with enough subtle differences to not be mistaken for a real one and a fake was an exact replica of the original made with cheaper materials. I have an alma handbag that is based on the black Murkami but it could never be taken for a real bag because it doesn't have the LV on it. I purchased it because I like the colors and style but would never pay $$$ for the real thing because it will be too dated in a few years.


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 15, 2005)

That is true, if you know what to look for you'll be able to spot most fakes.


----------



## Phillygirl (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm older and have had my share of authentic bags but I'm so fickle and get bored of things so easy I now buy fakes and I sometimes buy 3-4 a weekend, mostly coach and LV, I get bored and put them for swap or sell them. My friend took 4 bags to her job and they were snatched up and I have money to buy more. The most I spent was $150 on a leather chloe paddington. I am on the fence whether to buy a fake fendi spy bag for $60 or a leather one for $150. It is illegal to sell them but not buy them if that makes any sense. My friend who is chinese was arrested along with 27 other people at a flea market in NJ. I helped her get a lawyer and just spoke with the prosecutor yesterday cause she needed a letter for her insurance company that her vehicle was turned over to the state of NJ. I jokingly said to her how she took my bags and she said you can still buy them just not sell them. I know it makes no sense but that is what she said. I did ask what happens if I was there buying them and a raid happened and she said nothing.


----------



## katrink (Nov 15, 2005)

Phillygirl I am with you on the not spending tons of money on bags. I do have my fair share of authentic Coach, Gucci and LV but they are also bags that were purchased in the 80s and 90s when I was making tons of money. They are all packed in a box in the closet now, they are all well used and worn but I just can't make myself part with them, The "knockoffs, fakes or whatever" are real easy to get and give up. lol


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Nov 15, 2005)

I agree with Liz on this one... also I think that if you cannot afford to have the real designer bags, you shouldn't really want to be carrying around a fake monogrammed bag that (if someone knows what to look for) can be identified as fake because that just seems tacky IMO (though some fakes are better than others!!). If the bag is NOT monogrammed and you just like it because of its color, shape, or whatever, then I think that is fine... but why have a bunch of logos all over your bag if they aren't really by the designer they are advertising. It just seems unfair to the designers and is very much discrediting to their work.


----------



## redrocks (Nov 15, 2005)

I say to each their own.

I personally would never spend $2000 on a purse. I'm also not the type of person who follows trends either.

I would rather buy a good fake than a real one at that price tag, but that's just me.


----------



## Amethyst (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't have anything against fakes as long as they don't have the label on them. Look alike or copy cats are fine and I have and would buy them.


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 15, 2005)

theres alot of good fakes out there, one of my friends was on the waiting list on the color lv when it 1st came out,, she spend over 1,000 on it then bought one for $150 and they look just alike you sould never tell the diffrence.

but they are some that look so ugly! like its very abvious its fake! but if you find a bag that looks really real i say go for it! but dont pay 10 bucks for a fake LV cause you know your not fooling anyone.


----------



## Phillygirl (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm not trying to fool anyone. I am confident enough in myself that I could care less what others think. I buy what I like and wear it.


----------



## katrink (Nov 15, 2005)

Phillygirl I am right up there on the podium with you. lol


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 15, 2005)

totally agree.


----------



## Phillygirl (Nov 16, 2005)

Sorry if I sounded rude but I'm just trying to explain I'm not a young girl anymore and I have had my share of authentic bags. I'm not out to impress anyone. I enjoy my knockoffs and can't wait for the weekends when I'm out 6 am in the morning looking for more to buy. You'd be suprised the amount of knock offs I have cp'd for members so I can say I'm certainly not alone.


----------



## babykisses (Nov 16, 2005)

At the end of the day, if I want a real LV, or Fendi or Gucci purse, I can go out and but it, but I'd rather save my money for more valuable things. In my opinion I'm coming out the winner in the end if I'm holding a fake LV that looks exactly like a girls real one. At least I'm not making a dent in my bank account, and the quality of the fake purse I'm holding is just as good as the real one.


----------



## Phillygirl (Nov 16, 2005)

I bought my authentic bags before I had kids. I feel very guilty buying anything that expensive when I could be buying my sons things they want. I almost ordered an LV Noe bag,not the small one and decided not to. This is my favorite bag cause of the comfort and the amount it holds, I paid $40 for my fake and love it.


----------



## Phillygirl (Nov 16, 2005)

My friend who sells all the bags does sell the LV's that do have the leather straps and do oxidize but they are about $100 more a bag.


----------



## katrink (Nov 17, 2005)

I am sporting my LV multicolor alma knock off right now and loving it. There is no way anyone would mistake it for the real thing either. I like the size, shape, colors and especially the price, it was 20.00 at our little oriental dollar store.


----------



## fairy_wings (Nov 17, 2005)

I think it tough on deisngers tho because they make them and price them and ppl go and make the same but with a slight twist and a hell of a lot cheeper, they do price themself outa the market but some knock offs are awful and some can be great.

i supose it depends on wat u dont mind buying and displaying as you own!!


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 17, 2005)

Sorry, I think they are tacky and take away from the "real" bags out there.


----------



## Phillygirl (Nov 17, 2005)

I like the Alma but it is too heavy for me and wheb I use it as a shoulder bag it hits my knee. My sister in law is married to an established doctor and had me get her the brown Alma and the keepall. They spend thier money on traveling around the world.


----------



## AnitaNa (Nov 19, 2005)

Well...im not really into LV or all that stuff but It's nothing new ..you see everyone carrying around fake ones evrywhere here. It's pretty normal . Now a days any handbag you buy seems to be a knock off because whatever you buy is some type of version of another deisgners handbag cuz no one makes their own nemore.


----------



## Phillygirl (Nov 19, 2005)

I aggree. It is 5:12 am here and I'm headed out the door for coffee and then on my quest for new styles of fakes. This is my time without children and I enjoy it.


----------



## katrink (Nov 19, 2005)

Phillygirl, in my thrift shopping quest yesterday I found the coolest alma style handbag, its not leather and its black with muted gold trim, and the front has designs like patchwork that almost looks hand painted. Its hard to explain but I really like it and the price was 4.00 so I can't complain at all. lol Good luck on your quest for new bags. :clap


----------



## Phillygirl (Nov 20, 2005)

I love thrift shops! A few friends have found really nice bags but I never have just a beautiful lamp for $20 that stands on the floor. I keep going to this one particular store to look for old costume jewelry. I love a good find. Enjoy your bag.:icon_bigg I'm up early again to go to the flea market. I found a beautiful Chanel wrap yesterday for $10. It was so cold out there I did not stay long.


----------



## spazbaby (Nov 20, 2005)

I feel EXACTLY the same way! I'm so glad I didn't have to type all of that. :icon_chee


----------



## Phillygirl (Nov 20, 2005)

I don't feel awkward at all and never lie if asked about my bags. If fake I say it is fake.


----------



## katrink (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey Phillygirl, did ya find any good deals today? I have been watching football and doing laundry. That alma bag I posted about looks kinda like a Jane Yoo (its not of course because its not leather) but its close. I think I might just use this one for a while. lol


----------



## Liz (Nov 21, 2005)

hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Phillygirl (Nov 21, 2005)

I found a really cute Gucci K/O that you wear across your body but I may use it as a gift. I found a tiny (very tiny) speedy that someone wanted for $25. It has the upside down LV's on the other side like the real LV bag.I also found a small speedy with the cherries and a lock for $25 (upside down LV's too) for another friend. I bought 5 full size wallets and they even come in a box. These are gifts for sister in laws and aunts since I have all sons. My sister has a real LV wallet that cost her about $300,it is all ripped up 3-4 yrs later, mine was $20 and looks the same and if it rips who cares. I had a nice weekend. Next week I plan on getting a Fendi Spy Bag. (I think):icon_smil


----------



## karrieann (Nov 22, 2005)

I found this! I love it. hahaha

*Trend Alert: Mind What You Wear*

There once was a time when you wouldn’t dare admit to carrying (gasp!) a fake handbag. But not only is owning a faux bag no longer a faux pas, it’s become chic! Enter Mind What You Wear, a Dutch design boutique that sells a line of popular imitation bags. Friends would never guess that the Louis Vuitton Murakami Multicolore isn’t the real deal, well, if it weren’t for the word “FAKE” painted in huge letters across the purse. Thrive in your thriftiness and flaunt your frugality! At EU50 (US$60), each fabulous fake is easy on the wallet that you’ll be carrying in it. Find them at: mindwhatyouwear.com/bags

*A faux Louis Vuitton bag*


----------



## Phillygirl (Nov 22, 2005)

That is so funny!:icon_lol: I can't tell how you buy them. I sent that link to many people.


----------



## karrieann (Nov 23, 2005)

You're right. I can't see how you buy them either. I do see that there is an email link. Might be what you have to do.

I love it because it is so in your face. lol!


----------



## Phillygirl (Nov 23, 2005)

I love it! I'd wear that bag in a second!:icon_bigg


----------



## karrieann (Nov 23, 2005)

I was amazed how many magazines have featured these bags :clap


----------



## Phillygirl (Nov 23, 2005)

With the FAKE written across it? Which magazines? i moved so i'm not getting any but Lucky so far.


----------



## karrieann (Nov 23, 2005)

Oh, it was on their website. If you follow the link and click on home then roll your curser over the bottom right tshirt it says publish me. Click on that and it pulls up a bunch of magazines that have written about the purse or the site. You can click on those pictures and see the write up. It looks like many of them are foreign magazines.

Did you check out the panties? They are pretty good too!


----------



## babykisses (Nov 23, 2005)

Okay I'd never carry that purse!! :icon_eek:


----------



## katrink (Nov 23, 2005)

I like that I should paint fake on my fake LV, I really thought about painting lemons on it when the cherry ones first came out and I am still tossing it around in my mind. lol this LV is so fake it looks fake.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Nov 23, 2005)

I wouldn't buy a knock-off for reasons that it's more likely the bag was made using unfair labor practices. I can't completely avoid sweatshop products when I go to the store, but if it seems too cheap to be true and sold by sidewalk vendors, it's probably done with questionable labor. :icon_redf


----------



## Phillygirl (Nov 23, 2005)

If we did not buy things made by unfair labor practices it would eliminate many things. As for the post before that I picked up a lv bag with the cherries for a friend who never showed up. I paid $25 for it and it has no seam so the lv's are upside down on the oher side and it has a lock and shoulder strap. It is a bit smaller than the 25 speedy. I got 4 of these bags for other people so far. I think it is adorable. I may have posted this before but i forget. If anyone would like any of these bags or wallets I can get them on weekends, I do not make any profit on them as I just enjoy making people happy.


----------



## akimiki (Nov 23, 2005)

I think fakes are wrong. It's basically stealing- just like downloading pirate music, basically the original designer is being ripped off. That's why I won't go into places like Nine West - they profit from knocking off others designs too....it's all wrong.

Why get it, if it's not real anyway...that's like cheating on an exam.yuk


----------



## katrink (Nov 24, 2005)

To each his/her own, but I still believe a "knockoff" is a copy not a fake. And I could care less either way. I have and will continue to use fakes and knockoffs. If I am going to advertise for a company I want to do it as cheaply and badly as I can, unless they are paying me.


----------



## babykisses (Nov 24, 2005)

Look....To all the fake haters. Fake Purses market well towrds the public!!!! For those who cannot afford or simply won't waste absurd amounts of money on accesories, fake purses are beneficial!!


----------



## Phillygirl (Nov 24, 2005)

:clap I am too tired to say it myself.:icon_bigg If we went over all the "illegal" things in this world I don't think we'd have much left. Knockoff bags can't hurt us. The designer companies are still making a fortune no matter what cause the people who buy the fakes or most of them can't afford a real bag anyway. While visiting my mom and sister last night, my sister who can afford a real LV almost daily said she wanted to go to this flea market with me to get 15 of her clients gifts for the holidays. She did it last year and spent over $700 on all kinds of knock offs plus 10 sets or so of Tiffany jewelry. The people who received them were thrilled! With all that said in the past 3-4 days alone I cp'd over 10 wallets,6 LV bags, 7 coach,gucci and chanel scarfs. I made not one dime. I love to make people happy and can't and won't profit from anyone. I share the "wealth". I feel I'm doing nothing wrong whatsoever. We all have our own opinions and that is what makes us all unique. Sooooo....Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :icon_smil :icon_smil :icon_smil :icon_smil :icon_smil


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 26, 2005)

I found this really cool site today....

http://www.anyknockoff.com/

Thought yall might be interested.


----------



## Phillygirl (Nov 26, 2005)

There are some decent prices on that site and some over priced ones. They have the leather Chloe Paddington for over $250 and mine looks just like it and I paid $150.


----------



## charish (Dec 6, 2005)

i use to be in the dark about fashion and stuff(still am about some things)i didn't even know what a lv purse was til i started working for merle norman. we sold knock off purses you wouldn't know unless you knew what the real ones looked like.so i think its ok. the real ones are much more expensive. the fake ones are expensive enough.but i heard from a lot of people that you can't really sell a fake one without a license. (though some people do , or maybe its the real ones) that's probable it.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 31, 2007)

Depends o how it looks.


----------



## Bellagigi (Dec 31, 2007)

No and no and I'll say NO.

IMO they are the epitome of tacky. People can tell and to me carrying a fake speaks volumes about a persons style. It kills it and cheapens the entire look.


----------



## Phillygirl (Dec 31, 2007)

not true at all, you just need to know where to buy a mirror image bag.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 31, 2007)

I say let the person wear whatever. If you're looking at another person and gasping that they're carrying around a knock-off/fake bag... then you ought to get a life and not worry about another person's preference. That's rude of me but it's the truth... who cares if they wear it, in all honesty? And some of them, side by side comparison, wouldn't know the difference between the authentic and fake one.

Some sites do sell pretty pricey knock-off but you're paying for a good quality knock-off, so it's not really "tacky" because it's still leather or whatever the material is made out of. My co-worker sells bags on the side too. I never bought them off her because I didn't like the styles but they were still pretty good.

I went to Forever 21 and bought my mom a replica of the Fendhi Spider bag there. I think it looks great. I do have issues when someone says it's authentic when it's actually a fake and that happens a lot on Ebay, other than that whatever. I think Rosie said it best in a recent post about purchasing fakes... if you know it is and willing to pay for it then fine.

Phew. Long post, but I had to back up Phillygirl.


----------



## Bellagigi (Dec 31, 2007)

Just a reminder of what started this thread. The above is what was posted which was asking what we thought. That is why I gave my opinion.

"What does everyone think" leaves the whole subject open. Or are we all supposed to agree with each other? I actually did not read the other responses prior to my own post so I was not attacking anyone that would be in need of a backup.

I speak for myself when I say I do not stand and gawk at someone with a fake bag (what is there to gawk at?) and I absolutely have a life. I am very passionate about fashion and style. Does that make me Tim and Veronica? No. But if asked I will give an opinion.

If someone wants to carry around a fake bag that *is* their business.

I am not a rich b.... so I am not looking down my nose at anyone. For me it is a matter of principle. There's a Valentino bag that I would love to own right now. If one showed up on my doorstep today with a certificate of authenticity and exact lining but was a fake I would not carry it. I would not care if it matched perfectly side by side with a real Valentino.

I would know.

And that's all that would matter to me.

By stating this I am opening myself up to a million flames but the plain truth is this. A fake is fraud no matter how you sweeten it to make it acceptable. It's a handbag sporting a stolen logo and most likely was obtained through terrible labor practices and unfair wages in sweat shops. Would you pull the medallion off of the grill of a Maybach and place it on a cheaper car? It's the same thing only the other car at least would have been produced without breaking any laws.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 31, 2007)

And you can't take a post personal, so no one was "attacking" anyone and my post was general response to the older posts not your own, and my own opinion. As was yours, which is a valid opinion - but if people know if it's fake and know what goes into it and they still buy it, that's on them. Period.

There's forever a knock-off of anything, even food... but yeah meh, moving on.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Dec 31, 2007)

i have a knock off gucci, i love the idea of an everyday person able to afford to look stylish...why not?


----------



## enyadoresme (Dec 31, 2007)

I am anti-fake!

I own quite a few high-end purses and my wardrobe is 90% high-end designer.

To me it's so fake to sport a fake bag and then act as if you're high fashion. If you can't afford it then there are other bags that are cheaper and unique.

It's like pretending to be this fashionista when you're not. Not everyone is meant to wear couture; if you can't afford it there's always Forever 21 etc.

Fashion is something you have to keep up with---if you can't keep up with 5th ave lifestyle then maybe it's not the style for you. You can look nice in a $20 outfit.

Plus fakes are ILLEGAL many of the people who make these bags are under poor working conditions and they most likely fund illegal purposes too.

btw: they are sales in dept. stores

i mostly don't buy stuff retail honestly

but i wait till sale season sometimes and get bargains from eluxury, bluefly etc.

so you can get REAL designer items for a discount you just have to look...getting fakes is no excuse


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm all for knockoffs. lol. IMO, spending $500+ for a purse is a waste. Whether you can afford it or not.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jan 1, 2008)

I agree! Plus some us of buy knock offs for the style, not just to sport an LV logo. I can't afford a real Chloe or Balenciaga bag, but I would def sport a fake because I think these bags are beautiful. In fact I have an adorable Chloe fake that I bought from a purse party. It doesn't make us low class to wear fakes.


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 1, 2008)

Haha, yeah - that's why I steer clear from paying that much, ever. I think about all the other crap I can buy with it. Like a $800 juicy couture bag I've been wanting to get for ages... I can clearly buy hella clothes and makeup and a freakin' trip with all that money. I'd have major buyers remorse. Oomph.

But I'm juiced some designers made their bags affordable. Like Betsey Johnson! I'm so buying one from her...


----------



## oneewiishx0 (Jan 1, 2008)

I feel like if you find a really good knock off then go for it. But if I see a knockoff that I can totally tell is fake It kind of annoys me. I have a fake chanel and its really nice you cant tell its fake unless you really feel it. and look at the lining on the inside.

Buying a fake bag that looks real is more worth it then buying the real thing if they look almost identical.

But i do buy reals and I do buy fakes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Phillygirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I am old and have bought my fair share of real and fake bags. I bore very quickly and can not justify paying over $1000 for a bag i will give away in a few months cause i am bored of it. I have some bags i get from china that you can't tell the difference, they are amazing! I have bags from the flea market you can tell the difference if you know what to look for. As for the betsey johnson bags i just saw 2 at marshalls for 29.99 that were adorable! here are some cheap fakes i just picked up for friends.

Happy New Years Everyone!

I hope this works.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jan 1, 2008)

I love Marshalls! I just got a really cute Betsey Johnson makeup bag there!

Phillygirl-What part of Philly are you from??


----------



## mac-whore (Jan 1, 2008)

i don't agree with the idea of knock-off's, personally. there's a purse out there for everyone's budget. imo, fakes are kinda making a mockery of the actual designer and taking away from his/her work. if you're buying a purse for $150.. the quality of the purse is going to be worth $150.. only difference is they're stamping a name or monogram onto the purse. in essence, that makes it all about a name.. a brand.. that's not even real so, what's the point?


----------



## Phillygirl (Jan 1, 2008)

NE Philly

I have been buying my bags from a guy in China layely plus some cheapies at flea markets but I got a Gucci from this guy in China for about $150 with 5 day shipping, my post office worker had the same bag and I loved it so i took a chance, we compared them side by side and they were 99.9% IDENTICAL! The stitching, lining ,hardware everything except hers was maybe a tad bit browner, she paid $1800 plus tax. The leather was soft as butter like hers. I do not feel bad paying $1700 less at all.:reddance:


----------



## MandiMoore87 (Jan 1, 2008)

I say if you like it and can afford it, then why not. If that means buying a fake, then so be it.

I'm from a fairly small town and there is nowhere to get a real LV, Gucci, or Dior bag unless I want to drive three hours one way to do so (to get to Nashville, TN). I won't buy any on eBay that say "Authentic" because a lot of the time the seller is either lying or just doesn't know the truth.

I have a copy-cat LV one that I never use any more. I bought it on eBay and the person selling it was very honest about it and had several pics. It wasn't made to be an LV fake, just based on the designs. I bought it because it was cute (in color and design) and it was the mini backpack style, which I needed for a trip to an amusement park. I paid $10 for it (plus $5 for shipping). It is still in good condition, but I don't use it anymore, just because I don't like the backpack style unless I'm out at an amusement park or at the beach.

Now, if someone said to me, "Here is a fake LV/Gucci/Dior" and it looked absolutely identical to a real one, that doesn't mean I would buy it. I would buy it if it was cute in color and design, but for those reasons only, not because it is a "cheap Gucci/LV/Dior".


----------



## Phillygirl (Jan 2, 2008)

You can buy authentic bags on very legitimate sites and they will ship to you. I bought this Gucci cause i loved it and was not willing to pay $1800 for one that looked almost exactly the same when i could pay $150. The bag does not scream Gucci either. i plan on buying another one in the next few weeks from the same company. They make different flavors for a reason. Not everyone is going to agree on everything, some like chocolate and some like vanillia.


----------



## Ashley (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with this. By buying fakes, you're supporting the illegal copying of a logo or whatever. There's a difference between an inspired bag and a fake knock off.


----------



## Lala7819 (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't care enough about purses to get a fake. I do like shopping outlet stores though (for make-up and clothing mostly) but on my last trip down to Manchester, VT I got a $400 coach bag at the outlet for $125. To me it's a compromise between blowing tons of money on a bag and buying a fake. There was also a burberry outlet that I would have bought one at, but they closed kinda early.


----------



## mustshopnow (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't think a fake is a sound investment for any girl. Just hear me out, I know not everyone wants to spend $1000 on a bag, BUT if you spend $50 on a fake, most likely it will fall apart in 3 months, after doing that a few hundred times, you already paid for an authentic bag, PLUS louis vuitton and chanels go up in price and value every year, so that is why I am not for faux purses.


----------



## Melissa101 (Jan 28, 2008)

I bought my sister a Fendi (lookalike) Detective Spy bag on Ebay for $30. She showed it to me and said how cute it was and that she wanted it. I, of course, bought it for her, and here it sits in my closet until she visits next weekend and gets it.

She didn't have a CLUE that it was a Fendi look-a-like, just really loved that bag. I immediately recognized it.

I, personally, can't bring myself to wear it. It is cute though, with all the compartments! It makes me want to see and feel a real one. Drool*

In the box I recieved from the company that makes all these knock-offs, came a little paper slip that said they can't legally sell on Ebay anymore and directed to a separate website! If I had known it was illegal to sell them I wouldn't have bought it.


----------



## JinxCat (Jan 28, 2008)

ITA.


----------



## -KT- (Jan 30, 2008)

I agree not to mention it's totally lame. I see people who buy fakes as trying to buy an image they can't obtain. There are so many nice bags at reasonable prices.Plus it's really easy to spot fakes even if you don't think it is.

To add: You can reply to me and say how amazing your fakes are but it's still ILLEGAL and insanely tacky.


----------



## Phillygirl (Jan 30, 2008)

:laughing: I can afford to buy any purse I please. I am not a child and why buy the real thing when it will get thrown in the back of a closet or given away when I can get an exact replica that no one in the world except maybe an expert could tell. Since I have voiced my opinion on this subject I have recieved so many emails wanting to know where to get them, I am not a dealer but have great resourses from mirror image to just a copy. Ignorance is bliss, there are so many other issues we need to concern ourselves with in the world today. Why should I buy 1 authentic bag every 4 months when I can buy 2-3 mirror images a month?


----------



## -KT- (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey to each their own I suppose. I'm not the one trying to justify my illegal activities here. :laughing: This thread is seriously hilarious. :rotfl:







I need one of these shirts. :laughing: :moa:


----------



## Phillygirl (Jan 30, 2008)

That made absolutely no sense but I see what your trying to say. It is not illegal oliceman:to buy a fake purse, did you know that? It is illegal to manufacture them plus I think there are more important issues going on in the world right now to worry about silly purses don't you think? :laughing:

You can not tell my purses are fake and i think only a young teenager would wear something like that. I have recieved so many requests in private because they are afraid they will be attacked by someone like you. Have a nice day and try to concentrate on more important things in the world. I have a life that i must attend too.

Ciao

That is why they make vanilla and chocolate sweetie. :rotfl:


----------



## -KT- (Jan 30, 2008)

:add_wegbrech: It just keeps getting better with every post. It's pretty obvious you have been trying to justify why fake purses are great for pages. It's just very amusing to me. Of course it's not illegal to purchase them but you are knowingly supporting highly illegal activities, I guess thats ok to some people.

Guess you have to get back to buying more fakes.:add_wegbrech:

It's hilarious that this thread is about what you think of knock off purses and I get attacked for stating my opinion.To end this, stick a fork in me i'm done. This thread was an interesting read though.


----------



## Phillygirl (Jan 30, 2008)

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## -KT- (Jan 30, 2008)

:rockwoot: I know I said I was done, I just love this smiley.And I edit too much.


----------



## Phillygirl (Jan 30, 2008)

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

No not this week I had plastic surgery on my eyes and I'm too buy spending all my DH's mony on Sephora.com but it has been a pleasure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You are the same age as my oldest and i understand your state of mind. I'm sure you won't be upset if I do not respond but I do have things to do. You keep taking me away from the Sephora site. :rotfl:


----------



## -KT- (Jan 30, 2008)

Well it's good to know you don't buy knockoffs of Makeup. I hope when i'm old I can be as mature as you are.


----------



## lilyswan (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm definately not against other people buying fakes, but I prefer to save up the money and buy a real one because it would be a lot more special to me. And plus if I was to buy a fake I just would't feel comfortable wearing it out.


----------



## Phillygirl (Mar 31, 2008)

:thumbsup2: I totally agree.


----------



## nikkideevah (Mar 31, 2008)

I will not purchase fake louis because the straps dont change color and thats a dead giveaway that its fake...


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 31, 2008)

Anyone who does their research will be able to tell when it's a fake. Personally I wouldn't buy one. I had a friend who would not stop buying fakes bc each one tore up quickly or the clasp would break off. They're made cheaply and personally I go through purses way to quickly to even buy a fake.

Edit:

And another thing, I wouldn't feel comfortable knowing some ppl around could tell I have a fake. It ruins the whole reason for a having a fake (not being able to tell it is!)


----------



## Phillygirl (Mar 31, 2008)

Not true all the time, a flea market i go to has LV's that do not turn patina and for more money have the mirror image bags that do turn. I chose to order my LV from a guy in China and the quality is amazing. My straps do change color just like my authentic LV's.


----------



## internetchick (Mar 31, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## Bellagigi (Mar 31, 2008)

I cannot believe that a replica of the bags I carry could be hanging out in a flea market. Are any styles/brands safe?


----------



## Lia (Mar 31, 2008)

My mom sometimes jokes saying that probably the people who do the fake bags are the same that produces the real ones , because it isn't possible for the companies earn so much money with so little pieces.


----------



## Sylean (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't like them. Every time I buy a new purse, I'm always asked if it's real from kids at my school, and it drives me crazy. This wouldn't happen if there weren't so many people buying fakes. I don't have a problem with bags that look like a designer bag style, but don't say that they're that designer. For example, you can go buy a bag that LOOKS like a Guess bag for about $20 at a mall, but they don't say Guess anywhere on them. I'm perfectly fine with look-alikes, but not with fakes.


----------



## Amber204 (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't like buying fakes simply to help support those who get ripped off unknowingly!

I foolishly bought an excellent fake coach bag a few years ago at Christmas, and I cried in despair when I realized my blunder, then I went with my father to the kiosk to make the little jerk take it back and he did, then I informed security and had his kiosk removed. It was a terrible experience and now I will only buy the bags from a registered dealer, and would be ashamed to knowingly buy a fake and support these scum bags!!


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't really care what OTHER people carry - though it's always nice to be out and about, and find another person also with an authentic bag from the same house, and find you're both huge fans or something. I'm a bit of a handbag whore, so the idea of purchasing a fake doesn't interest me. I do notice blatant fakes, but it's not something I sit there and stew about like some fellow bag aficiandos on other forums. I do think it's a little lame, but again, I don't put a whole lot of though into it. I understand their being annoyed, but fakes don't bother me enough to cry over spilled milk and want to write to my MPP. Personally, if I didn't have the money for a bag I wanted (and thus far, I haven't been able to justify saving up for a Bal Envelope Clutch with RGGH!), I'd rather go to H&amp;M or Zara and just get a perfectly nice leather bag without the designer label or design history than buy a fake. Finding a decent fake in person, and the way customs is, it seems too sketch to order off of those replica sites. Likewise, it's pretty amazing what you can find in Winners/TJ Maxx/Marshall's if you're willing to search - clearance Helmut Lang clothes, and Coach and other contemporary line bags. Anyways, I personally wouldn't carry a fake. Furthermore, the argument that these 'authentic bags go to the back of the closet?' What?! I still carry my Chanel pochette at special occasions, from nearly 7 years ago! It's lasted a lot longer than any disposable clothing I've bought...


----------



## Aier (Aug 6, 2011)

Replica things are common, I usually won't buy brand thing, the original are too expensive for me


----------

